# I have a questions about worming the baby goats.



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey

I have never use chemical wormers on the goats before. So I wanted do the chemical wormers for the baby goats. I have 6 weeks old and 12 weeks old. I wont use the cydentic yet. I will when they are tad older. It is my comfortable zone. I want to use safegaurd. Can I give that to them?? I was wondering how much should I give them??? Thanks..


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

I mean I always use herbal wormer. But I want to use chemical wormers for the babies becuz I am not milking them. I just want them to grow.


----------



## Zone (May 15, 2008)

I have heard that Safeguard is so safe it is even safe for the worms and is not all that effective. 
I just wormed three 12 week old kids the day before yesterday with Ivormectin Plus. It is an injectable but it is given orally to goats. 1cc/30lbs or 1cc/50lbs. I have read that breeders will use either dose. I personally used 1cc/50lbs with no ill affects. They look good. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

Okay. I will go head and give them safeqaurd..


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't use Safeguard, it won't get the worms. Go with Valbazen at 1 cc per 10 lbs. This will get the tapes and is very safe for kids. If these kids are separated from adults, the Valbazen is all they need for now because they should not have adult-type worms. If they are running with adults or older kids, they should also get Cydectin now to get the adult worms(bloodsuckers that are the most common type to cause death in goats).
This time of year is very wet, humid and muddy in most of this area so watch those babies carefully.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Deafgoatlady,
It's my understanding that goat worms are no longer killed by Safeguard wormer. They have a resistance to it.

In other words, if you give it to them, you might feel like you have done something good, but the worms won't be killed.

Rose


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

Okay I will do that with valbzen. whatever it is called. Becuz my baby goats are not with adults. U know. How old should they be when I start worm them for the first time becuz I have never use chemical for the babies.. I always did use herbal wormer. It does work good but i want to save my money for herbal wormer supplies that I make it my own and only use it for milkers. That what I rather to use for my milkers.


----------



## Zone (May 15, 2008)

Perhaps you misunderstood me when you read my above post that "Safeguard is so safe it is even safe for the worms and is not all that effective" . I wanted to convey the point that the others brought out.... Safeguard will not kill worms as others do. It is not effective. 

I guess my post was unclear. Sorry.


----------



## oceanmist (Mar 21, 2006)

if you are going to use the safe guard you MUST dose 1 cc per 10lbs.

fast them for 8 hours prior to use and then continue the fast for up to 4 hours after the worming

you also MUST re-worm every day for 3 consecutive days... 

i have found that it works well to plan on worming them first thing in the AM after making sure they have no food overnight and then keeping them in the barn until noon... turning them out for the remainder of the day and then repeating the process for 3 days...

I have also found that ivermec is a very useful wormer for kids...

ps don't worm any sooner than 1 month old... they are just starting to cud

Misty


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

if you are going to use the safe guard you MUST dose 1 cc per 10lbs.

fast them for 8 hours prior to use and then continue the fast for up to 4 hours after the worming

you also MUST re-worm every day for 3 consecutive days... 

i have found that it works well to plan on worming them first thing in the AM after making sure they have no food overnight and then keeping them in the barn until noon... turning them out for the remainder of the day and then repeating the process for 3 days...
................................................

That's a whole lot of drug Misty...what worms does it kill for you? Is this 1cc of the safeguard paste or the little bottle of white drench? Vicki


----------



## oceanmist (Mar 21, 2006)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> if you are going to use the safe guard you MUST dose 1 cc per 10lbs.
> 
> fast them for 8 hours prior to use and then continue the fast for up to 4 hours after the worming
> 
> ...



the white liquid in the bottle and safeguard is junk unless you dose with enough of it.... safeguard is for stomach worms ivermec is not, so I either dose with enough or waste my $$ and time... neither of which is in abundance...


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

safeguard is for stomach worms ivermec is not...
........................................................

Actually with the resistance both have, both are not very good at stomach worms. But with safeguard only getting tapes at extremely high dosages, and if you add up your days of worming at those amounts it is much cheaper to use Valbazen on tapes and cydectin on your stomach worms. Plus Valbazen will also get lungworm and liverflukes something your area has problem with also in adult animals. Vicki


----------

